

Sony needed to have basic digital protection. It failed - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/dec/21/sony-hacking-north-korea-cyber-security

======
tracker1
Isn't Sony part of the group that insists that Google should _know_ what is
legal content from what isn't and that DRM is essential and cannot be broken?

I really hope that if the movie doesn't air here in the U.S. that it becomes
quickly available on DVD/BluRay or leaked to torrents... That said, it's
possible they reviewed it and realized it was just a bad movie?

In any case, despite the fact that the people who made this breach are likely
scumbags... it couldn't happen to a more deserving company imho... I still
shudder at the crap Sony Music's infected "CD" discs caused. (Assholes)

------
CamperBob2
They had _plenty_ of "digital protection," all of it aimed at harassing lawful
purchasers of its content.

